# Stanton Sherpa



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I had a nice time with the Bombtrack Beyond+, but I had the itch for something more capable & a little more space. I got a Sherpa 4130 steel last month & currently at the LBS being slowly built. Few parts including the fork on back-order so it probably won't be ready until February, just in time for Spring bloom ride. I plan to setup with an 11spd Eagle GX(11spd GX w/Eagle cage swap), 29x2.6 tire & Z2 Bomber. Though my LBS tells me she can get the Z1 fork for me for the same price as the Z2 though that might be overkill as an xc trail bike. Anyone else here with a Sherpa(steel or ti)?

The blue looks a bit nicer in person. My friend who's LBS it is at said the frame feels light for steel.


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

I've got one coming, maybe soon. Ordered a UK built frame right at the end of October and back then they told me 12 weeks, so that's coming up soon. I'll probably email them in a week or so just to check in. But since it's winter/snow/ski season here, I'm in no real rush yet. I have all the parts for it except the fork.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice, which color did you get? I was fortunate that the color I wanted to get was available in their ready to ship option. What fork you thinking about & what travel?


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

Custom color, a darkish red for the main frame color and a slightly orange yellow for the logo, etc. It's an option when you buy the UK built frames.

For fork, Fox 34 130mm. A little concerned about having a bit more travel than they recommend.


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

nemesis256 said:


> Custom color, a darkish red for the main frame color and a slightly orange yellow for the logo, etc. It's an option when you buy the UK built frames.
> 
> For fork, Fox 34 130mm. A little concerned about having a bit more travel than they recommend.


Actually Stanton's site lists the recommended fork travel for the Sherpa as 100mm to 130mm.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

nemesis256 said:


> Custom color, a darkish red for the main frame color and a slightly orange yellow for the logo, etc. It's an option when you buy the UK built frames.
> 
> For fork, Fox 34 130mm. A little concerned about having a bit more travel than they recommend.


Sweet! On the 4130 frames it's a like £100(around $137usd), but I was fine with the shade of blue. Plus, it was kind of similar to blue on my previous bike that I could probably fool some friends & family into thinking I just sus fork for my previous bike. lol 

I think you should be fine as Stanton says the max the Sherpa is setup for is 130mm. I am either going Z2 & either 120mm or 130mm depending on which fork is available first. My LBS said that both will be available mid February, but one might be available to ship & install same week; so which ever comes first. Side note if it's not a Fox 34 SC you can adjust the travel down to 120mm if you don't like 130mm. You can't do that on the SC models for some reason.


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

Just finished building a 4130 Sherpa up a couple weeks ago. I ordered one of the "48hr" Sherpa frames.
Ordered middle December and arrived end of December. Happy to share my build if people are interested.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks great. I put a Z1 on my Bird Forge. I'm 190lbs out of the shower +/-10lbs and I just don't enjoy the feel of a skinny fork. The bigger stanchions mitigates bending which allows the fork to work as intended. If I was building a hardtail for my 125lb GF I'd be fine with Z1 on it.


----------



## leejohnh22 (Mar 23, 2020)

Interested in ride impressions, specifically if the head angle feels too steep as a trail bike.


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

leejohnh22 said:


> Interested in ride impressions, specifically if the head angle feels too steep as a trail bike.


The stated 67 degrees is at sag, so as far as I know that's more like a 65.5 when comparing to other bikes.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

With a 44mm headtube it's easy to adjust HTA with an Works Component [or similar headset]. Plus at 100-120mm designed fork length I also wouldn't hesitate to overfork it 10-20mm.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

nemesis256 said:


> The stated 67 degrees is at sag, so as far as I know that's more like a 65.5 when comparing to other bikes.


That is correct, HT party just did a video about geo on bikes and to be carefully of charts. Sherpa was one he measured.

Now if Stanton would make the SS dropouts finally, I would have one of these!


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

leejohnh22 said:


> Interested in ride impressions, specifically if the head angle feels too steep as a trail bike.


Where I live, 67 is perfect for a "trail" bike. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

vikb said:


> Looks great. I put a Z2 on my Bird Forge. I'm 190lbs out of the shower +/-10lbs and I just don't enjoy the feel of a skinny fork. The bigger stanchions mitigates bending which allows the fork to work as intended. If I was building a hardtail for my 125lb GF I'd be fine with Z1 on it.


So you think I should go with the Z1, especially if it's the same price(at least what her ordering system showed)? This would be my first suspension fork outside a Gary Fisher hybrid I had in the late 00s suntour or rockshox fork. It was solid for bad roads. 



SSsteel4life said:


> That is correct, HT party just did a video about geo on bikes and to be carefully of charts. Sherpa was one he measured.
> 
> Now if Stanton would make the SS dropouts finally, I would have one of these!


Rumor is the plan to bring that out.

At 130mm the hta get's what .5* slacker as the geo chart is at 120mm sagged.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Funoutside said:


> Rumor is the plan to bring that out.
> 
> At 130mm the hta get's what .5* slacker as the geo chart is at 120mm sagged.


Yeah, I emailed Stanton yesterday asking for any updates. I have been checking with them every few months 

130 would be .5 slacker at static, at sag would be a little less slacker. As if using the same % of sag for setup, 130 would sag a bit more.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

In a related note Stanton did tell me they are in the works to bringing back the Sherpa+ but in TI only for now.

Personally I wish Work or Wolftooth offered a .5* angleset as I've heard the Cane Creek one isn't as good. Would have paired nicely with a 130mm fork where I ride. Will be testing it out with a regular headset for now & if I feel it's not good enough for the steep trails here then I will go with a 1*.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Funoutside said:


> In a related note Stanton did tell me they are in the works to bringing back the Sherpa+ but in TI only for now.
> 
> Personally I wish Work or Wolftooth offered a .5* angleset as I've heard the Cane Creek one isn't as good. Would have paired nicely with a 130mm fork where I ride. Will be testing it out with a regular headset for now & if I feel it's not good enough for the steep trails here then I will go with a 1*.


Going by static measurements with 130 you would be 65 degrees. You would need to go Honzo ESD Territory to get Slacker! Crazy to say it, but this Sherpa is slacker then a Canfield Nimble 9 with a 150mm fork! Be Curious how your ride findings end up.


----------



## leejohnh22 (Mar 23, 2020)

Relevant for this discussion Steve @ hardtail party measured static numbers for the Sherpa which are a bit different than I expected


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes, I just saw that. I used his patreon service on what bike to get as I was deciding between a few models, including the Cotic Solaris Max. He suggested the Sherpa as I don't plan to ride a mix of xc & trails(so downcountry/trail-country or whatever it's called now). I started out gravel biking(the more touring & xc leaning models than road) before I went with a rigid plus. So, the slackest bike I've ridden was my just sold Bombtrack Beyond+, which I rode with the stock 500mm a-c fork(sus corrected for 120mm fork). That would put it at 69° hta with that fork.

That video now has me kind of second guessing on whether to size the stem based on sagged or unsagged numbers. The B+ came with a 0° rise 55mm stem & reach is ~10mm shorter than the Sherpa unsagged & ~27mm at sag. I have a 40mm stem on order with Ritchey 10d rizer bar but maybe I should be going 45mm stem? Hmmm.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

There is no way to nail stem length down to +/-5mm for sure without riding the bike. I'd just get whatever seems right and be okay with making a swap later once you have everything dialed.


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

I went with a 130mm fox 34, and going to swap the air shaft for a 120mm. I am still dialing in the stem length, but swapping out the air shaft will have me dialing all over.

So far its been a blast to ride, and the XC style tires haven't held me back on the local green/blue trails and the bike has some zip on the pavement to the
trailhead.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

True. So, my plan was to get an 11spd Sram NX or GX RD for cheap & then do an eagle cage swap. Got the 11spd GX RD with shifter for & Eagle NX RD for under $75, win. The Eagle cage came off fine, but turns out the cage bolt on the GX was stripped & the gorilla glue method didn't help. On the plus side the Eagle RD looks fine visually; so I'll ask my friend, who's doing the build at her shop, to look at it. If it's nothing wrong just setup the Eagle NX RD as 11spd. If something wrong then have her help me take the bolt off.



bjames said:


> I went with a 130mm fox 34, and going to swap the air shaft for a 120mm. I am still dialing in the stem length, but swapping out the air shaft is will probably have me doing it all over.
> 
> So far its been a blast to ride, and the XC style tires haven't held me back on the local green/blue trails and the bike has some zip on the pavement to the
> trailhead.


Ride on!


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

bjames said:


> I went with a 130mm fox 34, and going to swap the air shaft for a 120mm.


What's your reason for wanting to shorten the travel?


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

nemesis256 said:


> What's your reason for wanting to shorten the travel?


I have noticed the front end wants to lift a bit on the steep climbs, and I really haven't "used" all the travel on my local blue/green trails. The bike has "Recommend fork travel: 100mm - 120mm", so I figured I would try the shorter travel and see if I like it. Mostly, I am just curious.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Stanton told me(& it's on their site too) that rec travel is 100-130mm.


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

Looking at their webpage, I see 130mm and 120mm mentioned in different places.

"From here you can go either way – down to 100mm or even fully rigid for steeper head-angle XC vibes, or up to 130mm for those who like it rowdy."
"8. Recommend fork travel: 100mm - 120mm"

Given you talked to someone, I'd take that advice. For me, I am still going to try a 120mm to see if the geometry clicks a bit better.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I think Steve from HT Party in either his first look or ride review videos also mentions it can do 130mm too, but he thinks 120mm would be the sweet spot. For me I am just waiting for the Bomber to come back in stock. Whichever travel 120mm to 130mm comes in stock first is what the LBS will order. Either way I may at some point change travel to see how I like less or more.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Funoutside said:


> So you think I should go with the Z1, especially if it's the same price(at least what her ordering system showed)?


The Z1 is going to be the better fork. It is heavier than the Z2, but that's the only downside if the cost is the same. Normally the Z1 is good chunk more $$ than a Z1. I don't mind a slightly heavier fork if it works better.

Fixed my typo above. I put a Z1 on my Bird Forge as I wanted the 36mm stanchions. No regrets there.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I'll have to ask the shop to double check price for me but when she showed it to me it was the same price though it was a 100mm & 140mm travel fork we saw on initial search.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Funoutside said:


> I'll have to ask the shop to double check price for me but when she showed it to me it was the same price though it was a 100mm & 140mm travel fork we saw on initial search.


Jenson sells the Z1 [air] for $729USD and the Z2 for $519USD.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

My friend has a z2 still on order for me & estimated the 13th of February to be shipped out. But, we're not holding our breaths it will ship then. I thought about the Fox34 performance take off but the Z2 is a little bit stiffer. If I find a Fox36 uncut take off in budget, maybe. I did buy a never used PNW Ridge dropper for 1/2 off & PNW grip. 

The Goodyear Escape 29x2.6 also came in the mail & I'm 75% sure I'll pair it with an XR4 front. Now the issue is her system shows no wheelset, rims, or hubs in stock.


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

bjames said:


> I have noticed the front end wants to lift a bit on the steep climbs, and I really haven't "used" all the travel on my local blue/green trails. The bike has "Recommend fork travel: 100mm - 120mm", so I figured I would try the shorter travel and see if I like it. Mostly, I am just curious.


got the 120mm airshaft installed (and bumped up to 3 volume spacers) and took it for the first ride. I noticed I can keep the front end down a bit better on the steep climbs, but still playing with the handlebar position. Didn't seem to notice the missing travel yet. I'll take it bit rougher trails next weekend and see how it holds up.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a Sherpa, and it is a fantastic bike. The geo is great for my riding, a mix of North Texas and NWA trails. The only thing I don't like, is that I would prefer the geo if the 19" bike, but the ST was so long it convinced me to size down (It is 40mm longer than my large Revel Ranger.) The 17" works well for my home trails, but at the end of the day I prefer an ETT around 615-625 and a longer reach. It is fun to throw around, but it is easy to get in situations where I just feel too "in front of" the bike.

The ride quality of the frame is top notch, paint looks amazing (Iridescent Evergreen w/ gold logos) and it handles really well. The frame feels really willing when you smash the pedals, but soaks up bumps as well. It is the best performing steel frame I have been on. I will probably end up selling it since I primarily ride SS on my home trails and the sizing isn't just right, but it will be tough to see it go, it is a killer bike. 

Regarding the fork, I go back and forth between a 120mm Pike Ultimate and an Enve MTN Fork. The bike feels great with both, but I would have no issues running a 130 on it, I think that would feel great on mixed terrain, though I would probably lower my stack to compensate.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

bjames said:


> I went with a 130mm fox 34, and going to swap the air shaft for a 120mm. I am still dialing in the stem length, but swapping out the air shaft will have me dialing all over.
> 
> So far its been a blast to ride, and the XC style tires haven't held me back on the local green/blue trails and the bike has some zip on the pavement to the
> trailhead.
> View attachment 1965996


@bjames Wondering if on your Sherpa you could please measure how much clearance is between the tire and the Seat tube and behind BB area. Since they will eventually release SS drops curious how much tire clearance really is to push forward. @mack_turtle as well. As does not look like much clearance, but pictures can be deceiving. Hoping is over 1/2 inch in clearance at both spots.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

@bjames Which hunt wheelset are you running? How's durability for you?


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

SSsteel4life said:


> @bjames Wondering if on your Sherpa you could please measure how much clearance is between the tire and the Seat tube and behind BB area. Since they will eventually release SS drops curious how much tire clearance really is to push forward. @mack_turtle as well. As does not look like much clearance, but pictures can be deceiving. Hoping is over 1/2 inch in clearance at both spots.


I'll take some pics with calipers when I get a chance. Eye-balling, I'd say just about 1/2" clearance to the seat tube with my 2.35 racing ralph on 30ID rims.



Funoutside said:


> @bjames Which hunt wheelset are you running? How's durability for you?


Hunt trail wide 29" Boost. Durability - So far so good, only a couple hundred miles on the bike, 50% being dirt. I am running a bit more pressure than I do on my full squish and slowly getting more comfortable with lower pressures as I get more used to riding a hardtail again. Sitting at ~26psi and I am ~200lb kitted up.


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

SSsteel4life said:


> @bjames Wondering if on your Sherpa you could please measure how much clearance is between the tire and the Seat tube and behind BB area. Since they will eventually release SS drops curious how much tire clearance really is to push forward. @mack_turtle as well. As does not look like much clearance, but pictures can be deceiving. Hoping is over 1/2 inch in clearance at both spots.


I tried getting a tape measure as close as I could and take a picture. Hopefully its helpful. I think a knobs would be the first thing to touch on the drive side chain stay, and a knobbier tire than my 29x2.35 racing ralph would probably have less clearance.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I know Steve from HT party showed that 29x2.8 barely fits but 29x2.6 works with no issues if mud isn't a thing. 

I'm right now stuck deciding on wheeslet. The quick & easy option is Hooe Fortus 35 but that weighs close to 2200g(oddly enough the 30mm also weights the same). The other option is Astral Serpentine 32mm with bitex hub which have higher poe but not as good as the Hope. 🤔


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

bjames said:


> I tried getting a tape measure as close as I could and take a picture. Hopefully its helpful. I think a knobs would be the first thing to touch on the drive side chain stay, and a knobbier tire than my 29x2.35 racing ralph would probably have less clearance.
> View attachment 1967366
> View attachment 1967367


Awesome thanks! That is good, if and when they release the Sliding SS dropouts should be no probably moving chainstay up 5mm, which would be moving up about 1/5 of an inch. Mud not much concern by me since trails close when it rains.


----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

I was pretty intrigued with this bike until I noticed their “fit charts” only go down to people measuring 5’5”. I’m 5’2” and normally fit “small” frames perfectly. I wonder about 440mm reach. That seems a bit long for me. Otherwise, this bikes geo and intent seems perfect for me. I’m an old guy with neck issues and can’t be stretched out all day but am looking to move to something with a little more modern geo.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Could look into a 30mm riser bar or klunker style bar.


----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

Kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I have a Ritchey 10D rizer bar on order, which has a 20° rise, 10° backsweep & 4° up sweep. The up & rise are almost the same as the stock Bombtrack bars on my last bike & will make adjustments accordingly.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

SSsteel4life said:


> @bjames Wondering if on your Sherpa you could please measure how much clearance is between the tire and the Seat tube and behind BB area. Since they will eventually release SS drops curious how much tire clearance really is to push forward. @mack_turtle as well. As does not look like much clearance, but pictures can be deceiving. Hoping is over 1/2 inch in clearance at both spots.


the dropouts look like a "track end" would work to allow for chain tensioning, but there's no way to adjust the position of the brake caliper. this is why Surly uses track ends and elongated brake tabs—so the caliper can be shifted to match the position of the rotor. I'm curious to see, if Stanton is serious about a SS swapout option, how they get around this.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

mack_turtle said:


> the dropouts look like a "track end" would work to allow for chain tensioning, but there's no way to adjust the position of the brake caliper. this is why Surly uses track ends and elongated brake tabs—so the caliper can be shifted to match the position of the rotor. I'm curious to see, if Stanton is serious about a SS swapout option, how they get around this.


The previous gen SS dropouts where track end. What I gathered for them last year was the new ones are a different design for the Gen 3 frame, why taking them so long. Patiently waiting to see, as I was wondering the same thing about the brakes.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

A bit of an update, I have some Astral Serpentine i32mm alloys with i9 1/1 hub on order from PWB. With shipping it became cheaper vs a bitex rear hub by like $25. Spoke to my lbs today & the Bomber fork is still on back order, thought her system says it should have been available for order today? Ugh. I did see on PB that the Trust Message 130mm fork can be had for $750 new locally, which a part of me is like yeah buy it. Then reality & the people here reminded me that finding parts is going to be expensive when the time comes. 🤔


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Ya I wouldn't TRUST the parts supply/service options for that fork.

If you are in the US Jenson has a 130mm Bomber Z2 in stock with free shipping for $519USD.






Marzocchi Bomber Z2 29 Fork | Jenson USA







www.jensonusa.com


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

It was just a late night thought that crossed my mind for a hot second. Jenson is like a 4 1/2-ish hour road ride for me; but I prefer to support my friend's shop.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Anybody else think that Stanton deserves their own thread in the manufacturers forum? I finally pulled the trigger on an 853 Sherpa to replace my bent Dragonslayer frame. I love the Dragonslayer so much, and this frame is finally the worthy replacement that I've been searching for. 

I got a custom color, I'll post a pick when it finally arrives. 😎

I just have to say, what a truly great company Stanton is. Being able to pick our own colorway, with quality craftsmanship, and a quality steel frame is just amazing. These guys are keeping steel alive!


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

Got my frame!


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Love the blood red. That should make a killer build.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

nemesis256 said:


> Got my frame!
> 
> View attachment 1978909


Is that the standard Stanton red?


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

huckleberry hound said:


> Is that the standard Stanton red?


No, custom colors, that's RAL 3000 flame red. This photo is slightly under exposed I think, it doesn't look quite as dark in person.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

nemesis256 said:


> Got my frame!


How long ago did you order your frame? Been patiently waiting for mine, but the suspense is killing me.


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

GKelley said:


> How long ago did you order your frame? Been patiently waiting for mine, but the suspense is killing me.


October 29, so almost 6 months. If you got a UK build and custom colors, it's probably a similar wait.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

nemesis256 said:


> October 29, so almost 6 months. If you got a UK build and custom colors, it's probably a similar wait.


Looks like I'll be waiting a while then. 😅

I did get a custom color. Ordered mine in February.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That is a sweet red color. What wheelset & fork are with? 

Mine came quickly because I got one of their ready to ship Taiwan models. I am still waiting for the Bomber I ordered to arrive, which is the last part I need. It keeps getting pushed back, but my shop thinks next week is when it will finally be available to order. My wheelset came in on the last day of March from PWB, which the lbs told me looks really sweet.


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> That is a sweet red color. What wheelset & fork are with?


Atomik carbon Chubby 27.5+ with Berd spokes and Fox 34.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

GKelley said:


> Anybody else think that Stanton deserves their own thread in the manufacturers forum?


The manufacturer sub-forums for small brands are pretty dead. A Stanton thread here is better than buried somewhere very few people will ever see it.

The Pipedream sub--forum has been live 3 years. It's a popular brand and there are a total of 45 posts there. My Sirius thread here in Hardtails has over 200 posts. There is just a lot more action here. No need to try and over specialize/compartmentalize.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

I realized I never posted photos of my Sherpa until I was taking pictures to sell it. Great riding bikes with incredible paint. Geo isn't perfect for me, and I was hoping to get the SS dropouts sooner so I am moving on, but can't recommend this bike enough if the geo is right and you want to run it geared.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

xjbaylor said:


> I realized I never posted photos of my Sherpa until I was taking pictures to sell it. Great riding bikes with incredible paint. Geo isn't perfect for me, and I was hoping to get the SS dropouts sooner so I am moving on, but can't recommend this bike enough if the geo is right and you want to run it geared.


I was considering this bike as well and have been patiently waiting for the SS dropouts as well. What about the Geo did you not like and what are you moving on to?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That's a sweet looking color. I should be getting the bike this upcoming week as the last part just came in.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

xjbaylor said:


> I realized I never posted photos of my Sherpa until I was taking pictures to sell it. Great riding bikes with incredible paint. Geo isn't perfect for me, and I was hoping to get the SS dropouts sooner so I am moving on, but can't recommend this bike enough if the geo is right and you want to run it geared.
> 
> View attachment 1983590
> View attachment 1983592


I see you too are in Dallas. What size is it? And once again what about the Geo did you not like? I'm currently saving up for one to replace my Breezer that I cracked a couple of months ago.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

huckleberry hound said:


> I see you too are in Dallas. What size is it? And once again what about the Geo did you not like? I'm currently saving up for one to replace my Breezer that I cracked a couple of months ago.


I have been getting used to a slightly longer ETT/reach and a bit more stack. The geo is great, I just want something a little more long in the cockpit than low. My "main" bike also has a 640 ETT, so the 600 ETT is just a little too different now. 

Other than that it is great, and if I was still 10 years younger or racing it would be ideal. It is the 17", send me a PM if you have questions.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

SSsteel4life said:


> I was considering this bike as well and have been patiently waiting for the SS dropouts as well. What about the Geo did you not like and what are you moving on to?


It is a stellar bike, and if the geo looks good to you go for it. For me the 19" geo looked better, but the ST was long enough that I assumed the rest of the 19" wouldn't be a good fit for me either. In the end, I would love the 19" geo with the ST from the 17". 

I bought a Neuhaus Hummingbird. The size I ended up with there (M+) seems to split the difference, but with a much higher stack.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Double post


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Funoutside said:


> That's a sweet looking color. I should be getting the bike this upcoming week as the last part just came in.


It is an amazing color, the nicest paint job I have ever had on a bike.


----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

I would be all about having a new Sherpa, but they don’t make a 15” (small) frame. At 5’3” 160cm, I’d have a tough time fitting on the 17”. Probably too big for me.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

New bike day & finally got to ride it today. Sadly, some hike a bike as my leg stiffened up; but it rode real nice on the rough fire roads. Need to test it more 😉 & some fit adjustment(fyi dropper is down).


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

can anyone tell me what rotor size is standard for the frame? 160mm i assume?


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

coachxtaylor said:


> can anyone tell me what rotor size is standard for the frame? 160mm i assume?


yes, IS mount


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

This bike is impressing me. It was hot, but we rode some fun blue trails & this bike handled it well! I am really enjoying these GoodYear Escapes in the rear(29x2.6 max) where I ride. Grip is good, much better than the 2.85 Onza Canis I had on my Blombtrack. Also sold on the XR4s(front).


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

can anyone tell me the headset size needed for the frame? i’m about to purchase a chris king inset 7… hoping i’m on the right track


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

coachxtaylor said:


> can anyone tell me the headset size needed for the frame? i’m about to purchase a chris king inset 7… hoping i’m on the right track


Stanton frames require a ZS44/28.6 Upper EC44/40 Lower headset.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I placed an order for a 4130 in Stanton red over the weekend. I wanted a 853 but unfortunately it just isn't in the budget. I will be setting it up singlespeed with a tensioner. I emailed them about the new dropouts that they were working on for SS and they said the just got the prototypes in and that there are still some changes that they need to make. They will not be ready this summer.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

It's a sight to behold. I had an idea of what my frame would look like in my minds eye, but nothing compares to the final product. The image does no justice. The silver sparkle on black really shines.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

GKelley said:


> It's a sight to behold. I had an idea of what my frame would look like in my minds eye, but nothing compares to the final product. The image does no justice. The silver sparkle on black really shines.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stanton Sherpa
> ...


Can I give it two


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Is that ISCG tab stock or did you ask them to put it on? Cause mines doesn't have it.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> Is that ISCG tab stock or did you ask them to put it on? Cause mines doesn't have it.


I asked for it to be installed.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Oh nice, I didn't realize they offered that. Is that the 853 or 4130 model?


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

GKelley said:


> It's a sight to behold. I had an idea of what my frame would look like in my minds eye, but nothing compares to the final product. The image does no justice. The silver sparkle on black really shines.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stanton Sherpa
> ...


Very nice! Me want one! They just need to get those single speed dropouts done for me to pull the trigger. What color is that called?


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> Oh nice, I didn't realize they offered that. Is that the 853 or 4130 model?


It's the 853 model. Since they're built on demand, I went ahead and asked for the ISCG tabs. 



SSsteel4life said:


> Very nice! Me want one! They just need to get those single speed dropouts done for me to pull the trigger. What color is that called?


Gloss Black and Silver.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

GKelley said:


> It's the 853 model. Since they're built on demand, I went ahead and asked for the ISCG tabs


I take that's only possible on the 853?


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> I take that's only possible on the 853?


The ISCG add-on is just something I thought about later in the build process, and decided to ask for by email. Stanton is very accommodating with their custom frames if you make requests early in the process.

I'm assuming that since the 853 frames are built to order, that there's more flexibility in what requests can be fulfilled.


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

huckleberry hound said:


> Stanton frames require a ZS44/28.6 Upper EC44/40 Lower headset.


i’m having a bit of a hard time trying to find a headset still… this seems to be the one i should get, but it says the bottom cup is EC44/33. does this headset work? kind of frustrated not to see anything from stanton’s spec sheet on the matter…










Chris King InSet 8 Headset (Navy) (1-1/8" to 1-1/4") (ZS44/28.6) (EC44/33)


Nothing says both nostalgia and hi-tech quite like the Chris King brand. Chris King has been manufacturing cycling's finest headsets for decades and he... BDN1




www.performancebike.com


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Could always go with a Stanton headset. Stanton Super-Series Headsest


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

coachxtaylor said:


> i’m having a bit of a hard time trying to find a headset still… this seems to be the one i should get, but it says the bottom cup is EC44/33. does this headset work? kind of frustrated not to see anything from stanton’s spec sheet on the matter…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that headset is for an odd ball 1 1/8 to 1 1/4 steer tube. Stanton list what size headset to get here on the FAQ page. FAQ - Stanton Bikes
Cane Creek makes one and if you want a King headset this is the one that you want. Search for: inset 7 - Performance Bicycle


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

thank you! does anyone know what size chainring the sherpa can clear? hoping for at least a 34t


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I've seen in the owners forum on FB someone was running a 36t. I have a 32t on there & I could see 36t fitting.


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

edit:nevermind


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> I placed an order for a 4130 in Stanton red over the weekend. I wanted a 853 but unfortunately it just isn't in the budget. I will be setting it up singlespeed with a tensioner. I emailed them about the new dropouts that they were working on for SS and they said the just got the prototypes in and that there are still some changes that they need to make. They will not be ready this summer.
> 
> View attachment 1992264


Frame came in today. The Red looks really good. Hopefully I will get the parts I need to switch everything over from my old frame soon.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

huckleberry hound said:


> Frame came in today. The Red looks really good. Hopefully I will get the parts I need to switch everything over from my old frame soon.
> View attachment 1995821


Nice. Are you building it up as a 29er or 27.5?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

noosa2 said:


> Nice. Are you building it up as a 29er or 27.5?


It will be a 29er. For now I will be running 29x2.3 tires on it. Eventually I will probably moving up to 2.6 tires. The frame from which most of the parts I'm using had a max tire size of 2.3. I also have a Trek Stache that has gears and 29x3.0 tires on it. This will be my change of pace bike.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I like 2.6 on the Sherpa as I can just roll over more thing while having a little extra comfort. May eventually try an oversized 2.4 in the rear to see how that compares.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Anybody got any tricks for routing the dropper cable through the downtube? I have a Jagwire routing kit, but it seems useless on a steel frame.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

GKelley said:


> Anybody got any tricks for routing the dropper cable through the downtube? I have a Jagwire routing kit, but it seems useless on a steal frame.


I haven't done mine but I have heard of using dental floss and a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

GKelley said:


> Anybody got any tricks for routing the dropper cable through the downtube? I have a Jagwire routing kit, but it seems useless on a steel frame.


It was definitely a pain. I had to use string and a vacuum. Then tape the cable to the string to pull it through, then finally put the housing on the cable.

Speaking of a pain, how were your BB threads? Mine were very messy. I had to thread it on a tiny bit, clean out the thread with a pick, and repeat many times.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

nemesis256 said:


> It was definitely a pain. I had to use string and a vacuum. Then tape the cable to the string to pull it through, then finally put the housing on the cable.
> 
> Speaking of a pain, how were your BB threads? Mine were very messy. I had to thread it on a tiny bit, clean out the thread with a pick, and repeat many times.


The BB threads were kind of ruff at first, to where I was afraid I might be crossthreading or something. They took a little coaxing, but it wasn't that bad once I overcame whatever was causing friction. 

Looks like I'll be busting out the vacuum tonight. It's the last thing I need to do to finish this build.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

huckleberry hound said:


> I haven't done mine but I have heard of using dental floss and a vacuum cleaner.





nemesis256 said:


> It was definitely a pain. I had to use string and a vacuum. Then tape the cable to the string to pull it through, then finally put the housing on the cable.


The string and vacuum method actually worked our very well for me. The first try with dental floss failed because it broke, but I did get it through no problem. I then used a tougher nylon string, and it worked like a charm. No real hassle.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

How are the interfaces with the 853 frames? Like the seattube / BB threads / headset interfaces. It seems like sometimes they can be a little rough? Is that something that a shop needs to clean up or does Stanton ship them out ready to build?


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

No problems with the seat tube here. See my post above a couple about the BB. Can't speak to the headset because I bought one from Stanton and they installed it.


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

would anyone be interested in purchasing a once ridden ti sherpa 19”? will include a chris king headset. i think i just realized hardtails are not for me.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

cassieno said:


> How are the interfaces with the 853 frames? Like the seattube / BB threads / headset interfaces. It seems like sometimes they can be a little rough? Is that something that a shop needs to clean up or does Stanton ship them out ready to build?


The frames arrive ready to build. It's not uncommon for threads to be difficult upon first use. Things like rust proofing and paint residues will cause this. It's just part of the manufacturing process.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Not a very good pic but I was finally able to take it out today for it's first ride. I am very pleased with it so far despite sucking a lot of wind from not being in singlespeed shape.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Having too much fun with this bike. I just need to up my skills to keep up, more so when the trail gets super loose & the grades get close to 20%. 








Post ride water stop.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Beautiful scenery. I'm jelly.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

good excuse to take a vacation with your sherpa.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> good excuse to take a vacation with your sherpa.


Where is that? And what size tires are those on your bike?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice water bottle and frame bag porn right there.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

GKelley said:


> Where is that? And what size tires are those on your bike?


La Canada-Glendale, California area, not too far away from JPL. I am running 29x2.6 since mud clearance is rarely an issue here.

All that water is needed when usually the only water stops are ethier at the beginning/end of a trail or gas station. In this case we did both since the water from the fountain was a few ° away from being warm tea water. lol


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Chonky rubber as well.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Indeed. Though I am a tiny bit sad 29x2.8(though 27.5x3 does) would not safely fit in the rear, only in the fork. Though I am curious to try the Vittoria Syerra 2.4 or one of the fastera(I ride to the trails) Pirelli trail tires in the rear.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> Indeed. Though I am a tiny bit sad 29x2.8(though 27.5x3 does) would not safely fit in the rear, only in the fork. Though I am curious to try the Vittoria Syerra 2.4 or one of the fastera(I ride to the trails) Pirelli trail tires in the rear.


Those look like some big 2.6's. I thought they might be 2.8.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Funoutside said:


> Indeed. Though I am a tiny bit sad 29x2.8(though 27.5x3 does) would not safely fit in the rear, only in the fork.


For my trail hardtail I'd rather have a shorter CS and 2.6" tire clearance than longer CS and 2.8" tire clearance. Ideally it would have sliders and then I don't have to choose.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

GKelley said:


> Those look like some big 2.6's. I thought they might be 2.8.


The front is a Bontrager XR4 2.6 & rear is Goodyear Escape Ultimate 2.6(ixc/trail tire) on an i32 Astral Serpentine rim. It's possible the Goodyear could be oversized, but I haven't measured it & not many reviews out on it. I will say the Goodyear has been a solid surprise on road & hardpack, which works well for the Sherpa as it(bike) has me trying to go a little faster(if wasn't soo damn hot & dry) on climbs. Got a few PRs climbing with this bike on a trail I take my lighter gravel atb with 29x2.1 xc setup. 



vikb said:


> For my trail hardtail I'd rather have a shorter CS and 2.6" tire clearance than longer CS and 2.8" tire clearance. Ideally it would have sliders and then I don't have to choose.


I feel you, though I like how Otso(Wolftooth sister company) does adjustable CS with their flip chip. I find that it doesn't move vs the Paragon style one my Soma Wolverine had, which required tqing down every so often. I could at some point try a 2.8 front with a 2.45 rear & see how that goes.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Having too much fun with this bike. I just need to up my skills to keep up, more so when the trail gets super loose & the grades get close to 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. How much travel on that Z2?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

It's 130mm as that came in stock first. I'm curious to eventually try it at 120mm to see how I like it.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Funoutside said:


> I feel you, though I like how Otso(Wolftooth sister company) does adjustable CS with their flip chip. I find that it doesn't move vs the Paragon style one my Soma Wolverine had, which required tqing down every so often. I could at some point try a 2.8 front with a 2.45 rear & see how that goes.


I like the option of SS which is better with sliders, but if I could get a 3 position flip chip [short, middle and long] I wouldn't say no. I haven't had any issue with sliders moving, but it is one more thing to check and maintain. On two of my bikes equipped that way I run SS so it's totally worth it. On the 3rd it's geared so the sliders are just for CS adjustment.

One of my HTs has fixed dropouts. it's clean and simple so that's nice. OTOH I would love that CS 5mm shorter, but there is no way to change it.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I was fortunate that Otso gave me the medium flip chip for free. They now offer a SS one that slides & works similiar to the other ones. May someday try my hand at SS cross racing since my riding crew is really into that & the Sherpa SS would be a little too big for that.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Took the Sherpa to the bike park(my first time at one). Mostly stuck to the green routes & the xc trails. XC trails are so much fun with the Sherpa. Had a few people recognize the bike, including an Switch9er owner who wanted to talk Stantons. Impressively there were a few people here with older geo xc HTs. Hell yes, ride what you bring!


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Took my Sherpa on a classic tight twisty SE Michigan trail this weekend, and it was everything I expected. A perfect, nimble trail slayer. It was also a blast the previous weekend on some nice flowy machine built trails (DTE Energy trails). 

This Sherpa frame has surpassed all of my expectations, and I'm very pleased to have a worthy replacement for my Jamis Dragonslayer that I adored so much.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Anyone hear any more updates on Stanton's new SS dropouts they have been testing?


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

SSsteel4life said:


> Anyone here any more updates on Stanton's new SS dropouts they have been testing?


I last spoke to them about it around the end of May. They had just received the prototypes and said that they would need to make some changes and that they would not be ready by the end of summer. 
I would like to have them as well.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I know I saw on GMBN Stanton was at one the UK bike events last month showing off the Sherpa+(29+ version of the Sherpa). I would like to think SS going for sale is around the corner.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I swapped out the 120mm X-Fusion Slide 51mm offset fork for a 130mm Pike Select 42mm offset fork. For our trails here which have a bazillion tight tight turns, just look at the trail map above my bike, I did not like the change. It doesn't handle near as well as it did before. It used to have a very neutral handling that I could put the front tire right where I wanted. But now it doesn't turn near as sharp and I had my first crash when the front end slid out today after more than 100 trouble free miles with the old fork. So I have ordered probably the last 120mm Debonair "B" airspring in the country to replace the 130mm air spring. I have one of the "B" airsprings in the Yari on my Stache and I really love it for it's small bump compliance. We have tons of roots here because all of our trails are winding through the trees. 
I also changed the tensioner to a Zee derailleur with a small cable to keep it in alignment with the cog. It works so much better. Now if Stanton would finally release the SS dropouts I wouldn't have to use it, but the works really well in the meantime.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


Funoutside said:


> I know I saw on GMBN Stanton was at one the UK bike events last month showing off the Sherpa+(29+ version of the Sherpa). I would like to think SS going for sale is around the corner.


I’d like to hear more about the 29+ Sherpa.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

noosa2 said:


> I’d like to hear more about the 29+ Sherpa.


100%.   🤘


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

huckleberry hound said:


> View attachment 2000730
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be more the change in the offset in the fork then the minor bump in travel. Usually lower the offset make things feel more stable and less twitchy. As would the bit slack with the bump in travel. The lower offset brings the wheel more toward you, you offset that a bit by going 130, but 51 to 42 is a good jump, so probably still closer to you then when had the Fusion. Going down to 120 on the pike, will bring the wheel even every more slightly toward you.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> I swapped out the 120mm X-Fusion Slide 51mm offset fork for a 130mm Pike Select 42mm offset fork. For our trails here which have a bazillion tight tight turns, just look at the trail map above my bike, I did not like the change. It doesn't handle near as well as it did before. It used to have a very neutral handling that I could put the front tire right where I wanted. But now it doesn't turn near as sharp and I had my first crash when the front end slid out today after more than 100 trouble free miles with the old fork. So I have ordered probably the last 120mm Debonair "B" airspring in the country to replace the 130mm air spring. I have one of the "B" airsprings in the Yari on my Stache and I really love it for it's small bump compliance. We have tons of roots here because all of our trails are winding through the trees.
> I also changed the tensioner to a Zee derailleur with a small cable to keep it in alignment with the cog. It works so much better. Now if Stanton would finally release the SS dropouts I wouldn't have to use it, but the works really well in the meantime.





SSsteel4life said:


> Could be more the change in the offset in the fork then the minor bump in travel. Usually lower the offset make things feel more stable and less twitchy. As would the bit slack with the bump in travel. The lower offset brings the wheel more toward you, you offset that a bit by going 130, but 51 to 42 is a good jump, so probably still closer to you then when had the Fusion. Going down to 120 on the pike, will bring the wheel even every more slightly toward you.


So I double checked my sag and found that it was closer to 20% so I dropped it down to around 30% which is where I ran the X-Fusion fork. I also removed the headset spacers under the stem. Doing this made a huge difference in the handling. It's still not quite as sharp as before, maybe 3-5% slower. It now feels about the same as my Stache so I will leave it like this for a while.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

As much as I am enjoying the rollover of 29x2.6 a part of me wants to try the Sherpa in 27.5x3.0 mode. I think I might prefer the lower bb & the wider tires. But, then I also don't want to give up my nice Astral wheels with i9 1/1 hubs. Sadly i40 27.5 wheelset with decent hub isn't in budget.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

vikb said:


> 100%.   🤘


I asked Stanton about the 29+ Sherpa and they said they have 29+ Ti Sherpas that fit a 29x3.0” tire for sale now…the price was just under $2,000 I think. I enquirer about the possibility of a cheaper steel option but have not heard back yet.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

When I asked about it they told me if the Ti does well enough they will bring it out in steel too. Huh, not seeing the Sherpa+ Ti on their site, just the regular model?


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Knowing that Ti frames are usually purchased by dentists or ultra-fanatical riders, makes me think that's a wierd way to evaluate demand for a product. 🤔


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

noosa2 said:


> I asked Stanton about the 29+ Sherpa and they said they have 29+ Ti Sherpas that fit a 29x3.0” tire for sale now…the price was just under $2,000 I think. I enquirer about the possibility of a cheaper steel option but have not heard back yet.


The Ti Sherpa I can find on their website will fit 275er x 3" or 29 x 2.5". Maybe they confused 27+ with 29+? It's pretty rare for a MTB frame to fit 29 x 3.0" tires unless they specifically are designed to. Whereas 27+ compatibility is a much easier target.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

vikb said:


> The Ti Sherpa I can fin don their website will fit 275er x 3" or 29 x 2.5". Maybe they confused 27+ with 29+? It's pretty rare for a MTB frame to fit 29 x 3.0" tires unless they specifically are designed to. Whereas 27+ compatibility is a much easier target.


Hey Vikb, I don’t see them listed on the website either but based on the email communication I’ve had with Stanton it seems like it is a 29x3.0 frame. Here is some of that communication:
We currently do have a Sherpa+ actually which is our Sherpa model but with clearance for 29x3.00" tyres! 

In order to do this we had to curve the seat tube and so you do lose one set of bottle cage bosses but you gain the benefits of plus tyres with Sherpa's excellent and balanced geometry. For now Sherpa+ is only available in Titanium and comes in at £2099 RRP (£1749.17 excluding VAT for overseas buyers). 

We haven't got around to holding the official model launch yet, but these frames are in stock and ready to finish in your choice of blasted, anodised and Cerakote finishes.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

noosa2 said:


> Hey Vikb, I don’t see them listed on the website either but based on the email communication I’ve had with Stanton it seems like it is a 29x3.0 frame. Here is some of that communication:
> We currently do have a Sherpa+ actually which is our Sherpa model but with clearance for 29x3.00" tyres!
> 
> In order to do this we had to curve the seat tube and so you do lose one set of bottle cage bosses but you gain the benefits of plus tyres with Sherpa's excellent and balanced geometry. For now Sherpa+ is only available in Titanium and comes in at £2099 RRP (£1749.17 excluding VAT for overseas buyers).
> ...


Got it. Nice. Well with the UK Pound in the toilet could be the ideal time to buy one.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Shame about losing a water bottle mount. Being in a desert adjacent area it comes in handy. They could have at least put one on the bottom of the downtube.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I prefer more bottle mounts to fewer, but if that was the only hang up and there is space in the frame for additional bottles I'd just add bottles without needing the mounts. That's pretty easy.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That's a fair point. Or a custom bag with a hydration bladder. I remember being told by Stanton the Sherpa+ would have a little under 1° steeper hta at sag to be even better for bikepacking.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

vikb said:


> Got it. Nice. Well with the UK Pound in the toilet could be the ideal time to buy one.











Sherpa Ti + - Stanton Bikes


Sherpa TI + : Perfect for bikepacking and long tours, with geo designed for less technical riding and more control at low speeds or when loaded




stantonbikes.com


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Damn I was told it was only going to have a 68° hta(at sag), not 69°. Reach is also shorter too. Number remind me of the previous gen Bombtrack Beyond+ ADV with it's 69°(unsagged) hta & short reach. Would have been cool if it were just the regular Sherpa that could fit 29+.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> Damn I was told it was only going to have a 68° hta(at sag), not 69°. Reach is also shorter too. Number remind me of the previous gen Bombtrack Beyond+ ADV with it's 69°(unsagged) hta & short reach. Would have been cool if it were just the regular Sherpa that could fit 29+.


Wouldn't 69 at sag be like 67.5? Sounds perfect for a bikepacking/trail bike. Reminds me of a plus version of my old Dragonslayer, which did great on the trails.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> . Would have been cool if it were just the regular Sherpa that could fit 29+.


This was my thought too. I was a bit shocked by the geometry…it is kind of like a Krampus with long chain stays.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep even if I could afford it I would have to say no. I was hoping it would be the same as the Sherpa but could fit 29 x 3.0 tires as well. No interest in a bike with 450mm chain stays.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

If reach numbers were the same as the regular Sherpa but CS was 450mm that would have made it a little better. But, after riding the Sherpa all summer I am liking the idea of a bike with a reach that is the same or longer than the CS.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Did a tough xc route today with a friend. The Sherpa is just a joy to ride.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

New bikepacking aimed Sherpa+ came out. Steeper geo & longer CS & TI only so far.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

GKelley said:


> Wouldn't 69 at sag be like 67.5? Sounds perfect for a bikepacking/trail bike. Reminds me of a plus version of my old Dragonslayer, which did great on the trails.


My custom bikepacking rig is 65 deg HTA unsagged and it's not overly slack for all day rides on non-technical terrain.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

The new Sherpa is 69° at sag so it should be at least better than something like my previous Bombtrack Beyond+, which was 69° unsangged with a similar reach & sta numbers.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Ordered a spare derailleur hanger & dropout just to be safe. I did all these fun blue trails & fire roads only to have a small accident on the road by the trailhead. I was going around a barricade & the end of the handlebar hit it causing me to fall driveside. The hanger got bent, looks fine, but shifting was crap. So, it's at the shop being worked on.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Bummer about the crash, but smart to buy a spare derailleur hanger. Especially for a UK frame. 🤘


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Indeed. My wallet hurts more than my leg. lol


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Got the bike back today. Only the RD hanger was bent & it needed a new RD cable. Cage was thankfully fine but I may need another 11spd sram mtb RD.


----------



## 86cucv (Jul 8, 2019)

Just built this Gen3 Ti frame today using components I had from a previous bike and stuff I had laying around. The parts don't do this frame justice. Only got in 8 miles in but this thing is an amazing handling bike and an absolute rocket when you want put down some power. Can't wait to put a dropper on it tomorrow and take it down some steep stuff.


----------



## 86cucv (Jul 8, 2019)

Got the shim today to throw in my 30.9 OD 150mm dropper, kinda looks like a dirt jumper now...


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

No issues with the case so far, but this bike is simply great fun on the trail. This handled a 17%+ wide section ascent & decent with confidence. I may need to eventually go with a rear tire with a little more grip for lose stair trails.


----------



## KenJacobs (3 mo ago)

17 inch 853 frame came in last week!


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Finally got my build wrapped up. Went full XT drivetrain and brakes. I got lucky and found some take-off Bomber Z2 forks in gloss black to go with my frame. Might go 29 one day, but still enjoying 27.5+.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That is a cool Heritage wrap! What the travel on your Z2?


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Funoutside said:


> That is a cool Heritage wrap! What the travel on your Z2?


120mm travel. Toying with the idea of trying 130mm. Maybe if I find a good deal on an air spring I'll try it.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice. I have mines setup at 130mm, but curious to test it out at 120mm eventually.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Funoutside said:


> Nice. I have mines setup at 130mm, but curious to test it out at 120mm eventually.


What is your fork offset?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

44mm, which was the first to come back in stock earlier in the year.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Installing a bash guard on this bike was not in vain. I've already scraped it twice with this frame.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Having way too much fun on this bike as I slowly improve my skills.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I noticed last night that steel Sherpas were no longer on Stanton's website so I messaged them to find out what is up with that as well as any updates on the sliding dropouts. Here is the response back today.

_"The Sherpa page has been removed temporarily as we're awaiting a delivery of 4130 stock to top this back up, as well as the tubing to allow us to manufacture UK Sherpa's. 

Singlespeed dropouts are with Dan currently and testing sets are on the Switch9er and Sherpa and out on the trails in action. We had a long delay where the CNC firm could not obtain raw materials (strangely enough their aluminium had been sourced from Russia) and this put all manufacturing back.

Thanks again,
John-Joe"_


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw this, this morning









Administrators called in at Derbyshire bike manufacturer | TheBusinessDesk.com


Company up for sale after creditor forced Matlock firm's hand



www.thebusinessdesk.com





Unfortunate for Stanton, hopefully they can find a good new owner.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow! That stinks!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Dan posted this in the owners group.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Funoutside said:


> Dan posted this in the owners group.


Please keep me posted as I'm not on Faceplant.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Will try as I'm rarely on FB & only went on today after seeing the post here.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Hopefully Stanton pulls through without too much disruption.


----------



## KenJacobs (3 mo ago)

Do any of you have experience running 29x2.6 tires on your Sherpas? I know that is larger than the advertised max tire clearance but I’d like to give it a try.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah, I'my currently setup 29x2.6 on i32 Astrall Serpentine wheels with Bontrager XR4 2.6 front & GoodYear Escape 2.6 rear. But I'm in the coastal desert where mud isn't a thing. Steve from HTParty showed that 29x2.8 just barely fit, but more than likely rub under flex. 2.6 has no such issue.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Had to ride it today. Thank goodness for 29x2.6.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

If you didn't order a spare derailleur hanger when you got your bike they are now available. I just ordered one today.





Spares - Stanton Bikes







stantonbikes.com


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Good to know. I ordered mine back in October, but maybe a good idea to order another one.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

I wish we could order one without the otherside dropout for half the price.


----------

